# Oct31st.org - A Tribute to Halloween



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all!

Just wanted to let you all know that I recently relaunched my Halloween website, Oct31st.org - A Tribute to Halloween. Lots of new goodies this year including wallpapers for ipod, ipad, itouch, widescreen wallpapers. Wine labels, decorating ideas, and a few contests will be happening as well. Keep checking the site for updates!  

http://www.oct31st.org

So glad the Halloween season is upon us. 

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## MonaV (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Adam, I'm glad you've relaunched your site! I found it a couple of weeks ago and I was able to jump from cached page to cached page but it wasn't the same thing  It looks great btw!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you, much appreciated!


----------

